

Carrier IQ "surprised" they are logging information - ghshephard
http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/02/technology/carrier_iq/index.htm?source=yahoo_quote

======
ghshephard
The exact quote is: ""We're as surprised as anybody to see all that
information flowing," Andrew Coward, Carrier IQ's director of marketing, told
CNNMoney in an interview. "It raises a lot of questions for the industry --
and not [only] for Carrier IQ.""

